# Groundskeeper 2 Rake



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Does anyone have significant experience using the groundskeeper2 rake?

I bought one a couple of weeks ago after reading that it is able to remove a lot of lawn debris and even act as a dethatcher of sorts. I have only used it a few times in a couple of small areas of the lawn as a test and I was absolutely shocked how much material it pulls out! It really does not seem to damage the lawn like a traditional dethatching rake might, and the small areas that I tested it on showed that the pile of debris removed was 99% brown, with very little green in it.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

I have the big one and the little one, both are great for pulling dead stuff and turning mulch, very happy I got them.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

I echo your thoughts @Di3soft . I only have the larger version, but after being so satisfied with it, I may get the smaller one as you have as well.


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

+ 1 on if you are referring to the Groundskeeper 2 rake. Best dethatching rake I have owned for cleaning up small areas of dead grass. To dethatch my whole yard I would definitely rent a powered dethatcher.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

@Mocajoe ....Yes, typo on my part! It is the groundskeeper✔


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I have one and love it. They were really hard to get last year.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I got one for my birthday last year. Yup, that's what I asked for! It does a really good job at pulling out the dead stuff. I use it occasionally for pulling out dead material but more just for general raking.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

TampaBayFL said:


> @Mocajoe ....Yes, typo on my part! It is the groundskeeper✔


And :banana: :banana: :banana: for Imo's Pizza @Mocajoe !


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Instantly became one of my favourite yard tools.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Lightweight and extremely effective for all type of applications. If you are trying to dethatch a small area, that thing works wonders, cleaning mulch beds, general raking. Can't beat it


----------



## JeffCar26 (Jun 19, 2019)

Agreed with all the above post. I love mine.


----------



## Troyman (Jun 15, 2020)

Where did you all buy your Groundkeeper 2 rakes? I'm seeing them offered online but the shipping costs are as much as the rake! Did you find a chain that carries them?


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Troyman said:


> Where did you all buy your Groundkeeper 2 rakes? I'm seeing them offered online but the shipping costs are as much as the rake! Did you find a chain that carries them?


If you have an ace hardware near you, I just bought mine from there a few weeks ago. They even let me use a coupon.


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

Check amazon every day, I got one a few days ago for normal price after checking every day for a few weeks. They are back to $80 or whatever now, this is the weirdest thing for people to be price gouging on lol. Been that way for a couple of years though even before covid.


----------

